# Skyline VIN decoder



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well since my Skyline doesnt have a 17 digit VIN how do i get it checked? does anyone have or know of a VIN decoder for a 1990 Nissan Skyline GTR32?

i just bought the car and wanna get together as much info for her, as she will be my weekend fun car that i take to car shows, the more info i have the better i will do at shows...


----------



## SoupGTR (Aug 18, 2007)

Are you seeking the Chassis number decoded? cause i can do that one.

Serial Numbers that start with BNR32-00XXXX

2 door Nissan Skyline GTR. Engine code RB26DETT (the “26” indicates 2.6L, D=Dual overhead cam, E= Electronic Fuel and Ignition [Fuel injected], TT = Twin turbo charged). The engine is rated at 285 HP in stock form.
Transmission will always be Manual, and will always be AWD (all wheel drive)

or 

If you are given the actual Model Code you can actually decode it much easier.
For example, MODEL: KRCR32RGFSL

K=2dr
RC=rwd, RN=4wd
R32 = Model Year range (R32 is from 1989 – 1994) R33 would be 1995+
R=type M 
GF=gearbox 5 speed manual, GA=gearbox auto
S=body kit
L=lights, P=sunroof

Theres probably more but I can't remember.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

its funny because i asked about this on GTRCanada.com and i know you are a member there but i never would have thought i would get help from a gtrc'er here... LOL

but ya my VIN number(according to my bill of sale provided by "thepolishguy" off the gtrc forum) is BNR32- 016349

ive tried to decode it from diff sites but havent found one for the GTR yet...


----------



## SoupGTR (Aug 18, 2007)

An easier way to look at it is BN is the GTR model. R32 is the model according to year. and the next set of numbers is the production number so yours was number 016349 out of the factory. Thats what I gather anyways. My GTS4 is HNR32-009311


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

ok kool thanks...

ive got pics up in the rides section here, but they were the same ones in the forsale thread from which i bought the car on gtrc


----------



## MADDOG2087 (Dec 8, 2017)

Does the Skyline have a VIN plate on the A-Pillar or one that is visible through the windshield?


----------

